# Carboy cleaner :)



## Daisy317 (Mar 22, 2011)

I just bought one of these carboy cleaners...

http://www.northernbrewer.com/winemaking/wine-equipment/wine-cleaning/the-carboy-cleaner.html

from my local wine shop last week... OMG... AMAZING!

How did I ever clean carboys before I got this?


----------



## Julie (Mar 22, 2011)

I can get these for $10 new if anyone is interested.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 22, 2011)

You're suppose to clean them?


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2011)

So far mine have stayed pretty darn clean. I do have the regular carboy "bristle brush" to hit a tough spot every now and again.

That looks like it would do a nice job!


----------



## JordanPond (Mar 22, 2011)

I just watched this youtube video. This looks way better than a carboy brush.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bseNrmJUb0w"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bseNrmJUb0w[/ame]


----------



## JordanPond (Mar 22, 2011)

So how do I get one of these for $10?



Julie said:


> I can get these for $10 new if anyone is interested.


----------



## Julie (Mar 22, 2011)

JordanPond said:


> So how do I get one of these for $10?



I'm friends with the gentleman that created these. The one I have has a yellow chamois on the end. They were a hot item several years ago but no one really buys. He knows that I am a mod here and told me it I can sell them he would let them go for $10 plus shipping.

I'll post a pic of the one I got so you can see it, they are not and still packaged.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 22, 2011)

Do you come with it? I can always use an extra hand.


----------



## Julie (Mar 22, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Do you come with it? I can always use an extra hand.



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah NO


----------



## Julie (Mar 22, 2011)

Here are the pics, this one looks a little different but does the same thing


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 22, 2011)

Julie said:


> Here are the pics, this one looks a little different but does the same thing



Does it come with the bung? I'll take one....or 2


----------



## Lurker (Mar 23, 2011)

Julie, where so I send my 10 bucks.


----------



## Julie (Mar 23, 2011)

send me a pm with your zip code so I can let you know what the shipping is


----------



## joea132 (Mar 24, 2011)

How should I get in touch? Paypal? Total with shipping?


----------



## Julie (Mar 24, 2011)

joea132 said:


> How should I get in touch? Paypal? Total with shipping?



Pm me, I am checking on shipping and will contact my friend about getting the them off of him.


----------



## TheWineGlass (Apr 16, 2013)

just stumbled across this thread. do you still have these for $10


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 16, 2013)

I never really saw the need for these until I bought a stained Demi John and my brush wouldn't reach the sides of it. Of course my LBH was out of them.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 17, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> I never really saw the need for these until I bought a stained Demi John and my brush wouldn't reach the sides of it. Of course my LBH was out of them.


 

I haven't looked at my demijohn yet.


----------



## Julie (Apr 17, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> I never really saw the need for these until I bought a stained Demi John and my brush wouldn't reach the sides of it. Of course my LBH was out of them.


 
Yes I do, you want one?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 17, 2013)

I never thought I would need one - until I purchased one 6 months ago. 
I use it all the time ! It literally cuts my cleaning time, I am able to transfer and clean the previous carboy all in time before the next transfer is ready.


----------



## saramc (Apr 17, 2013)

I was fortunate and scored a free one a few years back, and then got the bottle version. Comes in handy and reminds me of going thru the car wash.


----------



## TheWineGlass (Apr 17, 2013)

Julie said:


> Yes I do, you want one?



Yes, I do. How do I purchase?
Mike


----------



## Julie (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm not sure on how many of these I have but I'll contact everyone who has express an interest in the last couple of days. I ask that you give me until next week to get back with you.


----------

